# Battle of the cheap instant read therms....Thermowand vs Palermo



## fwismoker (Apr 16, 2015)

P1030120.JPG



__ fwismoker
__ Apr 16, 2015






I bought the Palermo with the coupon code on Amazon for 10 dollars and change.  I will say I'm glad I didn't pay full price for it though it isn't too bad for a back up.

The Palermo does have the bigger probe but I haven't had anything the Thermowand really doesn't work for.   

Both are accurate therms but speed goes the the thermowand hands down.  3-4 seconds will get you in the ball park with the Palermo but it'll take 5-6 to be accurate. The thermowand on the other hand reads fairly accurate in the 3-4 second.   The Palermo reads ambient air faster but last time i checked we're using these things for meat so that doesn't matter. The Palermo automatically opens to celcius so you have to hit a button to get fharenheit which isn't a deal breaker just an inconvenience. 

The build quality is much better with the Thermowand and the magnet is nice. The Palermo feels very light and cheap, also the probe clips tightly into a plastic clip which doesn't make it too easy to open.

Verdict:  Don't pay full price for the Palermo unless you're needing a longer probe compared to the Thermwand. The wand is a great value for $25 compared to the Palermo for 18-20 dollars. 

Speed- Thermowand

Probe length- Palermo

Build Quality- Thermowand


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2015)

You really should buy a lightning fast Thermapen, :D


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Apr 16, 2015)

Ditto , Case.


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 16, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You really should buy a lightning fast Thermapen, :D


Ok but that means i'm dissing the ultra ultra fast indigo blue thermowand!   Not sure I can do that.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 16, 2015)

FWIsmoker said:


> Ok but that means i'm dissing the ultra ultra fast indigo blue thermowand!   Not sure I can do that. :biggrin:



Well as we both know, there's no reason to buy a Lamborghini when a Toyota will get you to the same place and cost way less in more ways than one! I'd rather buy 4 thermowand a than one Thermopen!!!!!


----------



## ajbert (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm more of a Corvette guy myself, so where does that leave me in getting an instant read thermometer?


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 17, 2015)

I got my Palermo yesterday after ordering it for $10 on Amazon. I have not tested it yet but I do have to agree with @FWIsmoker  that it feels cheap and having to change it from Celsius every time is a pain. having to wait 2-3 seconds longer than a Thermopen is not a problem when it was $80 cheaper.


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 17, 2015)

AJBert said:


> I'm more of a Corvette guy myself, so where does that leave me in getting an instant read thermometer?


Thermopen open box special


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 17, 2015)

AJBert said:


> I'm more of a Corvette guy myself, so where does that leave me in getting an instant read thermometer?


Well if you like your corvette in British racing green they have those on sale for 18% off.


----------



## gary s (Apr 17, 2015)

IMHO   I think any Thermometer that is accurate, reads within several seconds and is affordable is Fine.  Back years ago before I retired and was making plenty of money I always went for the best Any more I shop for bargains and look at reviews.  Lot more conservative now.  Just Sayin


----------



## ernesttbass (Apr 17, 2015)

My Thermowand has not let me down yet.    Like Dirtsailor2003  said, 4 for the price of one.


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Apr 17, 2015)

FW, thanks for reviewing it. I got mine yesterday also, but I was to busy to even do anything with it. It indeed is a little light but reads fast. I'm with Gary's thinking that for $10 and reading accurate within 5-6 seconds is A OK with me. The C thing I didn't realize because I never messed with it, but it's already in my hand to flip the probe out so hitting the button with my thumb while I'm walking to the meat is a non issue. 

Hope everyone that ended up with one gets some use out it! Enjoy your Friday!


----------



## fwismoker (Apr 17, 2015)

rgautheir20420 said:


> FW, thanks for reviewing it. I got mine yesterday also, but I was to busy to even do anything with it. It indeed is a little light but reads fast. I'm with Gary's thinking that for $10 and reading accurate within 5-6 seconds is A OK with me. The C thing I didn't realize because I never messed with it, but it's already in my hand to flip the probe out so hitting the button with my thumb while I'm walking to the meat is a non issue.
> 
> Hope everyone that ended up with one gets some use out it! Enjoy your Friday!


Oh I'll get use for mine...plus it'll be good backup I think.   I'll probably use it more with one of my smokers that I have to get readings over a fire which gets pretty hot and the Palermo has a longer reach.


----------



## mummel (Apr 17, 2015)

Good info thanks.


----------



## tropics (Apr 17, 2015)

I have the Thermowand it boil tested on the money.I check all my probes every 3 or 4 smokes.


----------



## mburnet6 (Apr 24, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> I got my Palermo yesterday after ordering it for $10 on Amazon. I have not tested it yet but I do have to agree with @FWIsmoker  that it feels cheap and having to change it from Celsius every time is a pain. having to wait 2-3 seconds longer than a Thermopen is not a problem when it was $80 cheaper.


If you're having to change mode every time, I suggest emailing the company. After the first use, the auto-off feature stopped working and would switch to Celsius when it came back on. I emailed the company and they sent out a brand new one first thing Monday morning. I've used the replacement a few times now with no issue. The lifetime warranty would be well worth paying regular price for, but for $10 and change it was a no brainer.


----------



## dr k (Apr 24, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Well as we both know, there's no reason to buy a Lamborghini when a Toyota will get you to the same place and cost way less in more ways than one! I'd rather buy 4 thermowand a than one Thermopen!!!!!


I'm looking into getting another Thermowand to leave at my girlfriend's house.  I'm getting 3-4 second reads consistently.  The You Tube video on the Thermapen, Thermapop vs. Thermowand has been edited from a month ago or so.  Thermoworks showed 4 Thermapens and their speed ranged from 3-6 seconds!?  Only the fastest green Thermapen is used in the edited comparison.  Thermoworks inadvertently compromised their integrity on the original video.  LOL  I would like to see a comparison of going from room temp to boiling because that's the direction I use my therms.

-Dr K


----------

